

Show HN: My side project PocketLoot has launched - darkxanthos
http://pocketloot.posterous.com/now-open-for-business

======
follower
"PocketLoot sports an innovative subscription model. You only pay when you
want to, how much you want to."

Interesting approach, care to go into more detail on why you chose that way?

~~~
darkxanthos
My payment terms are basically, if PocketLoot is useful, pay me what ever you
think is valuable. On top of that if it isn't worth paying for, you just need
to send me feedback in lieu of payment.

In this way, I'm trading one valuable thing for another. Also, my hypothesis
is that customers will be more likely to give me feedback if they feel it is a
payment for something.

I let them pay whatever because it's the easiest/cheapest way to see what cost
the market will bare.

